# »Juicer« Pros and Cons..???



## Xdriver (Nov 17, 2009)

What are the pros and cons using a juicer to make Wine Must..?

Anybody ever tried this before..??

I'm willing to spend money on a quality grade juicer if it'll work.. THX..


----------



## Dhorton (Nov 17, 2009)

what kind of juicer? grinder/centrifuge or steamer?
I've used my grinder/centrifuge juicer on kiwis and apples(peeled and cored) and they wine came out great. 
some of the cons to using a juicer like mine is dealing with the skins/seeds which can give some "off" flavors


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 17, 2009)

i go with Dhort, you ferment the juice, not the rest, some seeds can be bad, not just on off flavors, but some seeds, etc. can be really bad. Save your money for a juicer and invest in other supplies.. I think it is Tom who loves the steam juicer. i haven't used a juicer, so my comment ranks low, but from what I hear, there is nothing like stomping it with your feet. I hope some of the others will chime in a toss their opinion your way.

Thats my take, I never said I was right.


Troy


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2009)

Steam Juicer is the way to go !


----------



## TB1 (Nov 17, 2009)

How do you think a squeezo strainer would work for apple must? as long as you use a fine sparging bage that is.

I also have access to a grinder/ciderpress.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a centrifuge juicer for apples/pears .. making cider and wine.

I don't think much of it for any other fruit though.

...have never usd a steam juicer, they are a pricey investment though.

Allie


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 17, 2009)

Thx..

The juicer I'd like to get is the "Breville 800 jexl".. Reviews say its a really nice..

You put the fruit in and it will separate the juice leaving the pulp behind.. 

Fermenting just the concentrate from the juicer I make should be fine.. Right..?

Do I really need the pulp..? If so why..?


----------



## St Allie (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the breville 'juice fountain' the chute is large enough to take medium size apples whole.

It's a good sturdy machine with two speeds for soft or hard fruit and a good size motor on it.. Separates the pulp and the juice out. I just ferment the juice and chuck the pulp, makes it clear quicker and bypasses the seeds.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2009)

TB1 said:


> How do you think a squeezo strainer would work for apple must? as long as you use a fine sparging bage that is.
> 
> I also have access to a grinder/ciderpress.



I would not use. I would be concerned about splitting the seeds.
Core the fruit and put in a straining bag. Let the pectic enzyme do the work. This is a tried and true way to make fruit wine.
Some of us upgrade from that and use a steamer juicer. It has alot of pros vs cons.


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 18, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I have the breville 'juice fountain' the chute is large enough to take medium size apples whole.
> 
> It's a good sturdy machine with two speeds for soft or hard fruit and a good size motor on it.. Separates the pulp and the juice out. I just ferment the juice and chuck the pulp, makes it clear quicker and bypasses the seeds.
> 
> Allie



Thank you Allie..

That's the same juicer I wanna get.. The Elite model comes in stainless that will match great in our kitchen.. Sells for around US $249-$299..

I wanted a good juicer for our family anyway and figured why not try making wine with it too.

Sounds like seeds are a big deal... Maybe when I go to make a Apple wine or any with seeds, I can first remove seeds then juice.. More work but maybe good idea..

Thx again..


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 18, 2009)

Tom, guess you cant save the world, but at least we try.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 18, 2009)

My vote goes to the steam juicer as well. I love mine.


----------



## xdodge (Nov 25, 2009)

*Did I goof up ??*

I have about 10 Gallons of apple and 5 gallons of pear juice in my freezer that I juiced in my juicer this fall with the intention of making wine out of them. I put whole fruit in ( seeds and skin). I know the juicer rips through the fruit and I know it cuts up some of the seeds, but that is discarded with the pulp. 

 Can I still make wine out of it ???


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2009)

Sure CAN !


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 25, 2009)

xdodge said:


> I have about 10 Gallons of apple and 5 gallons of pear juice in my freezer that I juiced in my juicer this fall with the intention of making wine out of them. I put whole fruit in ( seeds and skin). I know the juicer rips through the fruit and I know it cuts up some of the seeds, but that is discarded with the pulp.
> 
> Can I still make wine out of it ???



I don't see why not.. There's a lot of people say don't cause any little tiny seed particals that may of past threw could give bad flavors..

Just to be on the safe side I'm going to remove any seeds/stems and then run it threw the juicer.. 

Then if I want, I can add the pulp in with the juice and ferment away..


----------



## St Allie (Nov 25, 2009)

Xdriver said:


> Thank you Allie..
> 
> That's the same juicer I wanna get.. The Elite model comes in stainless that will match great in our kitchen.. Sells for around US $249-$299..
> 
> ...



You're welcome.

I have the stainless steel one.. bought it second hand for $60.. the people that sold it probably used it twice and then it sat on their shelf doing nothing.

If I put apples throught the food processor, I core them first. The juicer is a lot faster though.

Allie


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 25, 2009)

St Allie said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I have the stainless steel one.. bought it second hand for $60.. the people that sold it probably used it twice and then it sat on their shelf doing nothing.
> 
> ...



Thank you agian Allie..

I'll be picking me up one Friday after Thxgiving and hoping to get a deal on it.. So far I can 20% off..Cool..!!!

Sounds like you got a killer deal on yours.. Sweet..!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 26, 2009)

We don't have thanksgiving in NZ.. 

I hope you thoroughly enjoy your holiday there.

Allie


----------



## bruno (Nov 26, 2009)

I bought a new steam juicer this year and have processed plumbs, apples, pears and blueberrys. I love the thing.


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 26, 2009)

bruno said:


> I bought a new steam juicer this year and have processed plumbs, apples, pears and blueberrys. I love the thing.



Bruno,

What kind of steam juicer do you have..?

Who makes it..?

Any info. would be great..!!!

Allie.. Sorry, I didnt read ur profile or pay any attention


----------



## bruno (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought the Back-To-Basics Nutri Steamer. It was sold by a member of one of these wine making forums that runs a wine making supply business, but now I can't remember their name. They were offering a special price of around $130. Funny thing, when I received my steamer, a weld on one of the handles was broken. I called the company and they promptly sent out a replacement, no questions asked. As I said, I highly recommend these steam juicers.


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats the Stainless one. This is the one I have and love it. Comes in handy doing fruit.
Have you used it for anything else?


----------



## bruno (Nov 29, 2009)

nope, just the juices I mentioned earlier. They are all aging in carboys now. The juice really comes out clear when the steamer is used.


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 29, 2009)

bruno said:


> nope, just the juices I mentioned earlier. They are all aging in carboys now. The juice really comes out clear when the steamer is used.



Are there any cons. using a steam juicer..?

Do you process your fruit before adding to the steamer..?

Do you still ferment with the pulp (for more color) or just the juice..?

What is the Name Brand and Model number of this steamer..?

I'm going to do my homework on these steamers before I by a reg. juicer. Seems like the steamers are way cheaper then the reg. juicers..

Ok this is what I found for $59 w/free shipping.. Is this the one you guys have the Back to Basics Aluminum Steam Juicer - A12...?

Most steamers I seen are $200 and under then jumps up to $899... The Breville Elite 800 jexl (reg. juicer) I want is $299 w/20% off and free shipping..

I'm just trying to see why the steamers are so much better other then it being more sterile cause of the steam...


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2009)

Xdriver said:


> Are there any cons. using a steam juicer..?
> 
> Do you process your fruit before adding to the steamer..?
> 
> ...



I use Back to Basics stainless model . Its around 120-140

cons = Price

I core and freeze and add frozen fruit to the steamer

no need to add the pulp

PRO"S once steamed you can add the juice to a "ball" jar and use when you have time or empty carboys. Pros== I use 2 quarts and simmer to one quart for a f-pac.


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 29, 2009)

Tom said:


> I use Back to Basics stainless model . Its around 120-140
> 
> cons = Price
> 
> ...



When you say f-pack are you refering to a kit wine or something you will use for topping off..?

When you boil 2 quarts of your concentrate down to 1 quart, what does that do..? Does it make a super thick concentrate or does it make for a awesome sterilzed juice..

Basics Aluminum Steam Juicer - A12...? I found this one for $59 w/free shipping.. Is this the one you have..?


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2009)

f-pac = FLAVOR pac. Used in making fruit wines

Simmering 2 qts will increase the FLAVOR by boiling off water
N-12 is the stainless this is what I have..
http://www.harvestessentials.com/batobanustju.html


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 29, 2009)

Tom said:


> f-pac = FLAVOR pac. Used in making fruit wines
> 
> Simmering 2 qts will increase the FLAVOR by boiling off water
> N-12 is the stainless this is what I have..
> http://www.harvestessentials.com/batobanustju.html



Thanks Tom..

I checked out that steamer and it looks like (from what I've read) that it would last for years..

It's also way more then half the price... How cool is that..!!!

My wife will love to here about this cause she doesn't see why I have to spend about $300 on a juicer..

Thx agian...


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2009)

What ever you do do NOT get aluminum if you plan on doing fruit. It will pit from the acid in fruit.
Stainless is the way to go.
Good luck. There are a few here who use the steamer juicer.


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 30, 2009)

Question: how do you know when all the juice is extracted from the fruit using a steam juicer..?

Example: Say your steaming white grapes.. How would you know when its done extrating..?


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing comes out..


----------



## Xdriver (Nov 30, 2009)

Tom said:


> Nothing comes out..



LOL.. Thanks Tom..


----------



## bruno (Dec 1, 2009)

Xdriver, regarding times to steam, I use the guide that came with my steamer. The "softer" fruits take 60 mins, the harder fruits can take 90 mins. Here's the list:

60 mins: apricots, blackberries, cherries, currants, elderberries, grapes, peaches, plums, raspberries, strawberries, tomatoes

70 mins: cranberries, rhubarb

80 mins: gooeberries, pears, prunes

90 mins: apples, crabapples


----------



## Xdriver (Dec 1, 2009)

bruno said:


> Xdriver, regarding times to steam, I use the guide that came with my steamer. The "softer" fruits take 60 mins, the harder fruits can take 90 mins. Here's the list:
> 
> 60 mins: apricots, blackberries, cherries, currants, elderberries, grapes, peaches, plums, raspberries, strawberries, tomatoes
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help Bruno...

It sure takes a long time to get the juices out..


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the opportunity to get some blackberry juice from a friend. He told me they ran the berries through their juicer attachment on their Kitchen Aide appliance. Is anyone familiar with this attachment? Does it separate the seeds from the pulp or does it damage the seeds and harm the future wine because of the seeds? If anyone has a prior experience with this, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
Russ


----------



## PPBart (Jul 30, 2010)

Xdriver said:


> Thank you for your help Bruno...
> 
> It sure takes a long time to get the juices out..



+1 for the steam juicer! I recently bought a 9.5-qt stainless model, works great. In fact, I bought another 14-15 lbs of peaches today and will be steaming them down tonight.

The steam-juicing process is not quick -- but you don't have to stand there and watch over it constantly (main thing is don't let it boil dry!), so you can do other things while it works.


----------

